# Calling All Canadians!



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 28, 2004)

I have to admit, I've always been curious to know how many Canadian Gamers there are on these boards.  So, if your Canadian, stand up, let us know whereabouts in the Great White North you are, and....what the heck...what is your favorite moment in Canadian History?!

My answers, btw:

I'm from Halifax, Nova Scotia (specifically Dartmouth) and my favorite moment in Canadian history: "Over the air, across the sea, for the first time, ever": Marconni all the way, baby!


T from Three Haligonians

PS: Raise your hand if you want metric versions of D&D!


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahhhh the metric dilemma.  When writing the Dark Legacies Player's Guide, I was pained every time I had to use feet instead of meters (though to this day I continue to use pounds instead of kilograms).  Anyways, Red Spire Press (and yours truly) is located in Calgary, Alberta. Cheers.


----------



## AIM-54 (Jul 28, 2004)

Do dual citizens count?  I'm originally from the States and have returned here, but I grew up in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan (yes, I say grade 10 not tenth grade) and return to the accent when I'm drinking (what I wouldn't do for some Big Rock in these parts...)

As for favorite moment in history, I'd have to go with Vimy Ridge, 1917.  The first major allied victory of the war courtesy of the Canadians.

Finally, I'm a Toronto Maple Leafs fan, despite being a Westerner.  But I grew up in the days of Wendel Clark (a fellow stubblejumper)


----------



## FraserRonald (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey there

From Halifax as well--at least until 31 Aug 04, when my lovely wife and I will be heading back to Ontario and the fine city(s) of Kitchener-Waterloo.

Fav moment in Canadian History? Not a moment, but I love reading about the very early fur trade, I'm talking 17th and early 18th century here. Really cool stuff.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 28, 2004)

*I Am Canadian!*

Well I'm an Acadian (the orginal cajuns) and was born in Summerside PEI but grew up in the town of Richibucto NB (go ahead look it up, it really does exist). I moved to Montreal QC after college, worked for a few years in Hamilton ON before returning to Montreal, where I currently reside.

Proudest moment... uh... I guess seeing "The Rant" commercial is one of the few times I've felt patriotic pride of a sort. I mean, who didn't stand up and cheer after seeing that?

"My name is Joe! And I AM CANADIAN!"


----------



## Zimri (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Three Haligonians. I am from Moncton NB. My favorite moment in Canadian History other than "The Ballad of Brave Sir Robin (and us)" would have to be the war of 1812.


----------



## greymist (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm in Vancouver, BC. 

 Favourite historic moment is tough: Vimy Ridge, Juno Beach, repatriation of the Constitution, not going to Iraq. 

 Wasn't there an article on WOTC's site converting everything to metric?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm an Edmontonian, though I was born in Red Deer, Alberta.

Favorite moment in Canadian history?  That's a tough one.  The most nail-biting one was certainly the 1995 Sovereignity referendum in Quebec.  

And no, I'm happy with Imperial measure.  It seems more suited for the fantasy genre than metric.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 29, 2004)

I grew up in a town on the Canadian border - can that count?


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 29, 2004)

To all Dual Citizens and Border Residents, of course you count!  And, hey, if your from anywhere else in the world and want to share your favorite moment in Canadian history, go wild!  We're far too polite to exclude you! 

Good to hear from you all, does anyone know if we have any game conventions north of the border?

Cheers to all!

T from Three Haligonians


----------



## Michael Tree (Jul 29, 2004)

I was born in Edmonton, moved to Toronto when I was ten, and now am going to school in Philadelphia.

Since I currently live in the States and have to put up with the patriotism and flag-waving, I'd say my favorite moment in Canadian history is beating the Americans in the war of 1812 and burning down the predecessor to the white house.

My favorite moment in recent history has to be the petition for the referendum to make Stockwell Day change his first name to "Doris."  There's something archetypically canadian about playfully making fun of our politicians.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 29, 2004)

Three_Haligonians said:
			
		

> let us know whereabouts in the Great White North you are, and....what the heck...what is your favorite moment in Canadian History?!





Vancouver BC

_Beating the Russians at hockey in 1972_ tied with _Burning down the White House in the war of 1812_


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jul 29, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> My favorite moment in recent history has to be the petition for the referendum to make Stockwell Day change his first name to "Doris."  There's something archetypically canadian about playfully making fun of our politicians.



Ha, classic.  

Nice to see Edmontonians (former and current) onboard. I only moved to Calgary from Edmonton 4 years ago and still go back regularly to party.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 29, 2004)

Eastern Ontario. Well, just outside of Vankleek Hill, Ontario, to be precise. That is the home of E.N.Publishing according to our paperwork and business license.



Proud to be a Canadian!
Pass me another Beer!

---

(Sorry, flashbacks to awesome Canadian punk rock bands)

Anyways, how many Cannucks making it down to GenCon this year? Once again, my lovely wife will be hosting the Canadiana Suite at the Embassy Suite Hotel at GenCon - last year we had lots of Canadian beer, Canadian maple leaf cookies, Canadian Club, and of course.... POUTINE!


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 29, 2004)

We are all Canadian!













I'm not.

joe b.


----------



## Zimri (Jul 29, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> My favorite moment in recent history has to be the petition for the referendum to make Stockwell Day change his first name to "Doris."  There's something archetypically canadian about playfully making fun of our politicians.




Gonna have to agree and add that to my list as tied for number 1 with the whitehouse burning.


----------



## Haradim (Jul 29, 2004)

Originally from Calgary, now living not too far from Edmonton.

Favorite moment: Nothing particularly stands out for me. But I've never really thought on the subject, either.


----------



## evildm (Jul 29, 2004)

Grew up in Pincourt, Quebec (just off the west island of Montreal), and then moved to Toronto in 2000. 

Favorite moments in history? Our civil war being nothing but a bar fight, Vimy Ridge, Juno Beach, burninating the original white house, The battle of the plains of Abraham. Can't think of any others off the top of my head, really.


----------



## Navior (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm from London, Ontario, originally, lived in Montreal for several years, and now I live in Toronto.

As for a favourite moment in Canadian history, that's a tough one to choose. Hmmmm.... The Stockwell Day name-change petition is certainly a good laugh! I think, however, that I'd have to go with the unity rally in Montreal just before the last referendum. Oh, and pretty much any event involving Pierre Trudeau.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi all,

Currently residing in Rimouski, Québec after living for quite a few years in Gatineau, just east of Ottawa.  Born in Montreal.

Proudest canadian moment ??? Now there's a tough one.  I've never been very patriotic in that sense.  Let me think... The war of 1812, maybe.  Our role in the creation of the Peacekeepers, better. The use of insulin to control diabetes by Frederick Banting in 1922, also good.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 29, 2004)

Winnipeg, MB.

Favorite moment? Tough to choose just one. Vimy Ridge, helping to liberate Europe in WW2 years before the Americans, telling the U.S. to take a hike re: Iraq, and burning down the White House in 1812 are all goodies. (But poking fun at the old Alliance party's policies with the name change to "Doris" is pretty classic.)


----------



## A2Z (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm in Windsor Ontario. And I'd be happy as a clam if someone else from here would post. I need another player for my Dark Sun game.


----------



## Man-thing (Jul 29, 2004)

*Canadian, eh?*

I'm from Markinch, Saskatchewan.


----------



## mikebr99 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello All,

I'm Mike, from the County. 

I work in Kingston... great city.

Most of my favourite Canadian moments revolve around "Talking to Americans" by Rick Mercier... And Hockey!!!

But those historcial points, others have noted are good also. 


Mike


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm Canadian, and proud of it! Raised in Toronto, have spent the past six years here in the United States for grad school, and returning to Canada in a couple weeks (woohoo!!).

I guess my favorite moment in Canadian history would be the creation of Superman by two Canadians.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 29, 2004)

London, Ontario, checking in. 

(Fiery Dragon Productions, based in Toronto, is as Canadian as Canadian gets, BTW.)

Rather than pointing to any specific moment as being a favourite, I'll just say that I make it one of my life's pleasures to be able to point out famous people who are actually Canadian, even though everyone (read: folks from the U.S.) assumes they're U.S. citizens. (I mean beyond the obvious ones like Jim Carrey, Alanis Morisette, and William Shatner...)


----------



## Iuz (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm from Edmonton, I've always been from Edmonton.

Favorite moment from history? That's hard.

In terms of pride its got to be the women's hockey final in 2002 Olymplics.

In terms of humour I pick the reaction of the Quebec government when a group of towns announced they would seperate from Quebec if Quebec seperated from Canada.

If you want a moment that actually is history (in the normal sense of the word) - I think the war of 1812 takes the cake.


----------



## Michael Tree (Jul 29, 2004)

Red Baron said:
			
		

> Rather than pointing to any specific moment as being a favourite, I'll just say that I make it one of my life's pleasures to be able to point out famous people who are actually Canadian, even though everyone (read: folks from the U.S.) assumes they're U.S. citizens. (I mean beyond the obvious ones like Jim Carrey, Alanis Morisette, and William Shatner...)



Yeah, that's always fun.

I just thought of a couple other fun bits from Canadian political history:
- The election press release labeling Dalton McGuinty "an evil reptilian kitten-eater from another planet."
- Pierre Trudeau flipping the bird to a bunch of constituents at the side of his train.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 30, 2004)

Canadian born and bred in Belleville Ontario before moving to London for my schooling at university.  Met my now wife here and just bought our first home a few weeks ago!

Proudest moment has to be Tommy Douglas spearheading the socialization of our medical system.  Given my medical history I, literally, would not be alive today without Mr Douglas.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

MikeBr99 - my mother in law lives in Bloomfield (just down the road from Picton). We visit fairly regularly. We should meet for Slickers Ice Cream some day when we are in town.


----------



## res (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Folks, 

I'm from Dartmouth NS, lived there all my life.

Proudest moment in Canadian History: 2002 Salt Lake City Hockey Gold, that was my 1972 (not old enough to be alive then) number 2 would be the 1972 Summit Series.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm from Winnipeg for the last 8 years, but I was born and raised in the countryside west of the city. I enjoy poking fun at our American neighbours but deep down I'm really proud to share a border with them. 

 But I'll also have to say that my favourite moment was hockey gold in the last winter Olympics. Hearing the crowd sing the Canadian national anthem near the end of the game gave me goose-bumps of pride.


----------



## Michael Tree (Jul 31, 2004)

How could I forget my proudest moment in recent Canadian history: The court of Ontario legalizing gay marriage.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 31, 2004)

Michael - I fear we may be sliding down the slippery slope to politics here, but DARN, I am 100% behind you on that one.

I was at an Ahsley MacIsaac show in Newmarket where he announced after one girl demanded that he marry her: "Dont' you know, I can't legally get married!" to which a bunch of us yelled back "Yer in Ontario now, Sure you can!"


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 31, 2004)

Iuz said:
			
		

> In terms of humour I pick the reaction of the Quebec government when a group of towns announced they would seperate from Quebec if Quebec seperated from Canada...




That _was_ pretty sweet Watching the Bloc sputter about how "Quebec, as a nation, would be indivisible" was hilarious...particularly given their feelings on the indivisibility of nations

It was like watching a child argue that his bedtime isn't fair


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 31, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Pierre Trudeau flipping the bird to a bunch of constituents at the side of his train.





Trudeau was _the man_!

His utter disdain for people not as smart as him (which was, to be fair, _nearly everyone on Earth_), is pretty remarkable given what a bunch of poll-slave populist suckups today's politcians are.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 31, 2004)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> ...Proudest moment has to be Tommy Douglas spearheading the socialization of our medical system.  Given my medical history I, literally, would not be alive today without Mr Douglas.




I should probably change my vote to this


----------



## FraserRonald (Jul 31, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I was at an Ahsley MacIsaac show in Newmarket where he announced after one girl demanded that he marry her: "Dont' you know, I can't legally get married!" to which a bunch of us yelled back "Yer in Ontario now, Sure you can!"




And speaking of Mr. MacIsaac . . . well, not really him, but his roots--the wife and I are heading to Cape Breton for the long weekend. Doing some camping on the Cabot Trail. Should be nice. Since we're moving back to Ontario at the end of August, we had to get to the Cabot Trail. Of course, that means missing the tall ships, but one of us must sacrafice and since my wife made the sacrafice of marrying me, it's only fair I make the sacrafice of missing the tall ships.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 31, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Trudeau was _the man_!




Ya, I am sure plenty of Albertans feel the same way     NEP anyone?

Looks like im the first Torontonian to stand up, but I know there are a few on here.  I was raised in Mississauga, Ontario (which is adjacent to Toronto) and now I live in the T dot while I finish University and work in the provincial government.

Lets see, my favorite moment in Canadian history would have to be 1956 when Lester B. Pearson (THE greatest PM imho) presented Peacekeeping to the world as a viable form of international conflict resolution.  However, back then it represented our Golden Age in International Relations and would come to define our nation's foreign policy standards for three decades.  Sadly its now a tarnished lump of gold we still cling to in vain. 

Lets go Canadians, there are more of you lurking on these boards!

Cheers,

edit - my smilies no worky.


----------



## Azul (Jul 31, 2004)

Currently live in Ottawa, Ontario.  Born in Quebec City, but I've also lived in Montreal, Kingston, and Toronto.

Favourite moment in Canadian History - it's a toss up between Confederation (1867 - when Canada came into existence as a nation) and the founding of Quebec City (1608 - my birthplace, plus Quebec City was the early lynchpin of New France so it's foundation led to my ancestors coming here in the late 17th and early 18th century).

Recent favourite - Chretien decking the protester who broke through police lines.  That ranks up their in sheer attitude alongside Trudeau's middle finger salute.  It's not PC, but sometimes it's good for a relatively pacifist nation to see that it's leader has some cohones.


----------



## BobROE (Jul 31, 2004)

Gregor said:
			
		

> Lets see, my favorite moment in Canadian history would have to be 1956 when Lester B. Pearson (THE greatest PM imho) presented Peacekeeping to the world as a viable form of international conflict resolution.  However, back then it represented our Golden Age in International Relations and would come to define our nation's foreign policy standards for three decades.  Sadly its now a tarnished lump of gold we still cling to in vain.




Such typical Gregor.

I'm also a Canadian gamer.  Born and raised in Toronto, still there going to school at U of T.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 31, 2004)

*I've Bookmarked This Thread*

I was born in Oshawa, Ontario but I moved to what is now the Greater Napanee area when I was five and I've lived here ever since.

Now, MikeBr99, HellHound, you have no idea how long I've waited to get wind of some EN Worlders from being around here! Especially since I've never had a real life gaming group. To boot, I have an ancestor born in the county, and we have some lilacs that are descended from lilacs from there. And HellHound, your wife hosts a Canadiana Suite? That is just beyond awesome.

As for favourite moment in Canadian History? I can't really say. I would have to read up on the whole thing before I felt qualified to answer. You know though, burning down the predecessor to the White House was pretty cool, as was the whole winning the War of 1812 thing. The only problem was I had a distant relative that died in that war, or soon after (I forget which...). I think his name was Brock or something...


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 31, 2004)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Since we're moving back to Ontario at the end of August, we had to get to the Cabot Trail. Of course, that means missing the tall ships, but one of us must sacrafice and since my wife made the sacrafice of marrying me, it's only fair I make the sacrafice of missing the tall ships.




Hey, FraserRonald, I'm leaving the city for the tall ships too!  My family picked the natal day/tall ship/acadian festival holiday to head to the cottage (unintentionaly).  Ah well, IMO the Cabot Trail is just as exciting as a bunch of ships pulling into port while the downtown roads are ripped to shreds!  Happy trails, and congrats, btw!

T from Three Haligonians


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jul 31, 2004)

Winterpeg, Manitoba
Favorite moment in history?
Paul Henderson ring a bell?


----------



## JoAT (Aug 1, 2004)

Edmontonian over here.

My persona favortie momment?  This is goona sound really sappy and patrotic, but in an uneducated way, but: When we offically adopted O' Canada as our nation anthem.  Damnit, I love that song.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 1, 2004)

From Montreal right here.

Proudest canadian moment? ergh. Can't really say. Not patriotic at all. :\

AR


----------



## dren (Aug 1, 2004)

Newfie, born and bred. Now living in the T.O.

Favorite moment, well, two comes to mind. One is very personal, when I met a few germans traveling in Canada some years ago. They spoke about how much they loved coming here, and how friendly the people were, and what a difference between here and their country/europe. It made me really appreciate the respect we have for each other and the diversity we have here in Canada. When these strangers said, we as Canadians don't have half the problems they found elsewhere...it made me proud. Then we drank beer!

The next, comes from a speech made by Nelson Mandella. He praised both Canada and Brian Mulroney for all the support given to Mandella during apartheid, by speaking up in such international forums as the meeting of Commonwealth Nations. Here we were, a leader at a time when the US president (Reagan) was fighting the sanctions. By our actions, we helped bring a positive change.


----------



## dren (Aug 1, 2004)

double post


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

Medicine Hat, AB, though I was born in Saskatchewan and went to school in Calgary.

Rather than dig into history and spout something profound and humbling, I'm going to go with being a part of the Sea of Red and the Red Mile last spring in Calgary during the Flames' Cup run.  Sure, that was sort of a civic thing, but when you've got cities like Toronto and (heaven forbid) Edmonton jumping on the bandwagon, it sure felt like a proud Canadian moment to me (or maybe it was just the beer and flamesgirls...).


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 1, 2004)

Born in Nanaimo, elementary school in Prince George, BC, high school and uni in Calgary, now living in Vancouver (via Tokyo).

Three moments:

1972. Shut up.

2002. Give it up.

And the closing ceremonies of the 1988 Olympics in Calgary. There was a beautiful moment where the entire stadium was roaring and cheering and it was just deafening -- and then Juan Antonio Samaranch stepped up to the microphone and cleared his throat and everyone immediately sat down to listen. The look on the ABC correspondent's face at that moment was priceless.


----------



## Seri (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi lo

Winnipeg here as well, good to see at least 3 other Winterpeggers here, I spent a few years living just outside of St.John's NF as well, although I prefer the prairies

Favorite Historical Moment.......hmm I'll have to think about it some more


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 2, 2004)

Winnipegger as well, though I was born in Milton, Ontario, just outside of Toronto.


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 3, 2004)

Three_Haligonians said:
			
		

> Hey, FraserRonald, I'm leaving the city for the tall ships too!  My family picked the natal day/tall ship/acadian festival holiday to head to the cottage (unintentionaly).  Ah well, IMO the Cabot Trail is just as exciting as a bunch of ships pulling into port while the downtown roads are ripped to shreds!  Happy trails, and congrats, btw!




So, the Cabot Trail was a blast. We stayed at the Cheticamp campgrounds at Highlands National Park. Very nice. Great weekend.

So, where's the cottage? Have a good time?

I think missing the huge crowds downtown was likely a good idea.

Take care!


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 3, 2004)

I gotta say it's nice to see that so many of EN World's best and brightest--being those posters whose names make me perk up and read a thread--are Canadian. 

Big round of applause for us.


----------



## Gundark (Aug 3, 2004)

Born in Quesnel BC and now going to grad school in Prince George BC. Not a lot of BC guys/girls here


lots of moments in Canadian history makes me proud


----------



## LostSoul (Aug 3, 2004)

Born in Ontario, lived most of my life in Calgary, living in Toronto now.

I'd have to say Vimy Ridge.



			
				Gregor said:
			
		

> However, back then it represented our Golden Age in International Relations and would come to define our nation's foreign policy standards for three decades.  Sadly its now a tarnished lump of gold we still cling to in vain.




That's probably because back then we still had a lot of power from the war.  Huge navy (after the war it was the 3rd biggest), a ton of production that wasn't bombed to shreds, and natural resources galore.  Canada was a very, very rich country after the war.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 3, 2004)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> That's probably because back then we still had a lot of power from the war.  Huge navy (after the war it was the 3rd biggest), a ton of production that wasn't bombed to shreds, and natural resources galore.  Canada was a very, very rich country after the war.




Oh I am well aware as to why it was one of our defining IR moments ... although despite our supposed surplus power we still only really played niche roles in UN peacekeeping missions - primarily communications and search and rescue (Cyprus and Suez being the major exceptions).

But I'll steer this away from politics, lest the mods smite me with their _Mace of Forum Control +5_!

Regardless, its great to see SO many Canadians on this board!  A whole lot of Manitoba folk as well, in fact, way more than I would have imagined!

Continue to reveal yourselves!


----------



## myrdden (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm in Edmonton, Alberta.

No real favourite historic moment - though it is interesting to see what others have put down.  Quite a wide variation.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi, I'm from Leuven, Belgium, wich is, come to think of it, not in canada at all.
My favorite moment in canadian history, eeeuhm is , eeeuuhm, well.... Hmmm. Does the lumberjack song from monthy python count?


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Aug 4, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm from Leuven, Belgium, wich is, come to think of it, not in canada at all.
> My favorite moment in canadian history, eeeuhm is , eeeuuhm, well.... Hmmm. Does the lumberjack song from monthy python count?




Of course it counts...it is our national anthem, after all!  
Hope all is cool in Belgium!

T from Three Haligonians


----------



## Harrowed (Aug 5, 2004)

Grew up in Iroquois, Ontario (South of Ottawa on the St.Lawerence)
Now living in Whitevale, Ontario (Just north of Pickering in the GTA)
Great Canadian Moment: Hmmm, tough. I'd say either torching the White House in 1812 (Sweet) or the 2002 Women's Hockey.


----------



## omnimpotent (Aug 5, 2004)

Good day, eh?

Put down one more from Edmonton, Alberta.

My favorite parts of Canadian history are the parts where we don't start any wars.  Which is to say, pretty near all the parts.  We're also pretty good at choosing which wars to join, and which side to join in on.  And when we do get involved, we tend to acquit ourselves pretty well.


----------



## LostSoul (Aug 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm from Leuven, Belgium, wich is, come to think of it, not in canada at all.




They have some nice beer in Belgium, so it counts.


----------



## Impeesa (Aug 7, 2004)

Prince George, BC, born and raised. Family's been here a long time - my great grandfather (John McInnis) was once the local MLA. Our claim to fame: the brewery scenes in Strange Brews were shot at the local Pacific Western Brewery. Good day, eh?



			
				Gundark said:
			
		

> Born in Quesnel BC and now going to grad school in Prince George BC. Not a lot of BC guys/girls here




Cool, what area are you studying? I know most of the comp sci grad students (I'm entering 4th year undergrad myself), but not many others. I know of exactly one other ENWorlder from PG, who also happens to be a grad student, but I can't for the life of me remember who it was.

Favorite Canadian moment: too many to list. From burninating the White House, to Paul Henderson's famous goal, to Trudeau's many antics ('Just watch me,' indeed)... the list goes on. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2004)

How many of you Cannucks are going to be at GenCon this year?

Once again this year, we are hosting the Canadiana Suite.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2004)

*I am Canadian!*

Born in Altona, Mannitoba. Lived in Wawanesa, Manitoba until the end of Kindergarten (or Grade 1, I can't remember). Moved west to a little place called Forestburg, in Alberta, and spent the rest of my youth there until graduating in 1991.

Moved to Edmonton and went to Grant MacEwan Community College for two years, graduating with a diploma in Microcomputer Management. Been living in Edmonton ever since.

*Favorite Historic Moment:* Hmm, I'm not big into Canadian History. I'm more into Ancient World History. If I had to pick it would have to be Vimy Ridge or something similarly patriotic.

*Favorite Funny Moment:* Any Molsen Canadian Commercial. (Why don't I snap my fingers for a beer?) William Shatner doing "I am Canadian" at Just For Laughs. (I wish I had that on tape.) 

*Favorite Sports Moment:* Any Team Canada international hockey win. Edmonton Oilers glory years. The Blue Jays winning the World Series.  

*Saddest Canadian Sporting News:* Gretzky being sold to LA. Losing the Winnipeg Jets and Quebec Nordiques to the states. An American-based team winning the Grey Cup. (And the Montreal Expos moving to the states. Oh wait, that hasn't officially happened yet.)   

And I'm glad we have so many Edmontonians here on EN World. We should all get together on Whyte Avenue and chat it up. (Plus, I'm looking for a new game. Either to start one or join one.)

Cheers, eh?

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> How many of you Cannucks are going to be at GenCon this year?
> 
> Once again this year, we are hosting the Canadiana Suite.




You know, I've never been able to put together a good enough stretch in the last few years to even consider going to Gen Con. No money equals no Gen Con trip.

Plus, I can't drive. I have this weird fear of being in a car due to several accidents. (No, I don't want to talk about it.)

Makes going to Conventions kind of hard.

Raise a glass for me Hellhound. I'll be there in spirit only.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. BTW, who on this thread went to Animethon at GMCC this year?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 7, 2004)

A personal favorite moment in Canadian history is, when in 1755, my acadian ancestors managed to avoid being deported by the english. Yay me!



> How many of you Cannucks are going to be at GenCon this year?
> 
> Once again this year, we are hosting the Canadiana Suite.




I'll be heading to Gen Con this year. First time. Yay me!
Hope to see you there.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 7, 2004)

Ambrus - drop by the ENnies booth - you'll be able to meet many of the ENWorlders there, and directions will be posted there to the Canadiana Suite.

Also, at some point we should be in Montreal again, drop me an email and I'll stick you in my rolodex, maybe we can meet @ Soup & Noodles - we only live an hour out of town.

Or, if you have wheels - we run games on a regular basis out on the farm, an hour out of Montreal.


----------



## Belegbeth (Aug 7, 2004)

How's it going, eh? 

Let's see: born in Calgary, raised in London (the faux one in Ontario, with its own faux Thames and faux Covent Gardens), and then spent many years in Toronto (went to U of T for BA).  It has been many years since I lived in the Great White North (went to England and then the States for grad school).  I now live in San Francisco, but may be moving back north soon, as my current job will be over in one year.

Favourite moment in Canadian history: I remember that the first time I was proud to be a Canadian was when, as a young child, I followed Terry Fox's run on television. 

(BTW what is with so many Canadians puffing out their chests over the War of 1812?  We weren't even a bloody country then!  It is like the Americans swelling with pride over the French and Indian War.  And the inhabitants of British North America had NOTHING to do with the burning of the White House.  Also, what is with this "not taking part in the Iraq war" nonsense?  I hate to burst your bubble lads, but we DID take part in that war -- Canadians served in British and American units during that conflict as part of "military exchanges," Canadian personnel in Afghanistan provided support for coalition troops, etc.  I for one am proud of the role they played.  In any case, statements like these are incendiary and clearly violate the "no politics" rule of ENWorld!)

Greatest cultural achievement: SCTV!  The first season has been released on DVD, and I have spent the past week enjoying those episodes.  Pure genius.  It is amazing how I still know half the lines.  "Forget about it Johnny, it's Polynesian Town."


[Edit: small addition.]


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, I am living in Toronto right now, but I am actually a permanent residient from the USA, so I'm not sure that really counts....?  Ah, why not?  I've been here 10 years!

OK then, favourite moment of Canadian history?  Confederation.  Or then-Prime Minister Jean Crechien's appearance as a Nemoidian in _Star Wars Episode I:  The Phantom Menace_.  That was Mr. Chechien, wasn't it?  "As you know, our blockade is perfectly legal...."    

RC


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 9, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> MikeBr99 - my mother in law lives in Bloomfield (just down the road from Picton). We visit fairly regularly. We should meet for Slickers Ice Cream some day when we are in town.



mmmmmmmmm.... Slickers...... Best ice cream around! And Apple Pie ice cream is my personal favourite.


Except for work... I'm always in the county! let me know when your in town.
thanks...


Mike


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 9, 2004)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I was born in Oshawa, Ontario but I moved to what is now the Greater Napanee area when I was five and I've lived here ever since.
> 
> Now, MikeBr99, HellHound, you have no idea how long I've waited to get wind of some EN Worlders from being around here! Especially since I've never had a real life gaming group.



Well, If I wasn't already DMing a group of 8 guys (mostly newbees to boot) I'd invite you to join... but the table is a little crammed right now. A single combat takes most of the night.

Who knows... maybe when I kill them all, and we start again, we could find a space.


Mike


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 9, 2004)

Belegbeth said:
			
		

> In any case, statements like these are incendiary and clearly violate the "no politics" rule of ENWorld!



Only "incendiary" the way _you_ put it... unlike everyone else. Nice. Don't argue about it, d00d.


----------



## Belegbeth (Aug 9, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Only "incendiary" the way _you_ put it... unlike everyone else.  ...




The claim itself is a controversial and contentious political claim, and thus is going to be a lightning rod for controversy and debate.  

My comment may have been "incendiary" -- sorry.  But I felt it necessary to point out the factual incorrectness of the claim in question (and my disagreement with the political sentiment behind it), and also that it violates the "no politics" condition.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand - but a pedantic reponse to a somewhat complex issue isn't helpful.

And, of course, your political sentiment behind it is entirely inappropriate. Everyone else _other than you_ had the good sense not to go there/try to argue about it.

(Wow... a "calling all Canadians" thread skirting the closed thread line! Ah well - if nothing else, we Canadians are all about our politics!)


----------



## Belegbeth (Aug 9, 2004)

I really apologize for having to comment yet more on this, and will try to be as succinct and polite as possible.   And nothing in this post should be interpreted as an attempt to make/pursue an argument!   



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> I understand - but a pedantic reponse to a somewhat complex issue isn't helpful.




IRRESPECTIVE of what one thinks about the Iraq conflict, it is a fact that Canadian soldiers took part (with the approval of the Canadian government).  Ironically, despite not officially supporting the decision to invade Iraq, Canada was the 5th largest contributor, in terms of personnel and material support, to "Operation Iraqi Freedom."  In retrospect, I should have made the point in a more diplomatic manner, but it is not a "pendatic" response -- it is a simple statement of fact.  Even if one thinks that the invasion of Iraq was wrong, to claim that Canada did not take part is simply incorrect. 



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> And, of course, your political sentiment behind it is entirely inappropriate. Everyone else _other than you_ had the good sense not to go there/try to argue about it.




By "inappropriate" I assume that you mean that it violates the ban on political debate.  Fair enough -- but in that respect it was no more "inappropriate" than the 'political sentiments' behind the earlier mentions of the Iraq conflict in this thread.  And I was NOT trying to argue about it (saying that I was proud of the role played by Canadian soldiers is no more argumentative than what others had asserted).  I was merely pointing out that the claim "Canada did not participate in the Iraq war" is simply false.  I am sorry if people find that historical fact upsetting.

You are right I might have lacked "good sense" in bringing the point up.  When it comes to some issues, I do indeed lack good sense!  But I am a stickler for historical accuracy. 
 :\


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 10, 2004)

Belegbeth said:
			
		

> It is like the Americans swelling with pride over the French and Indian War.




Actually, those Americans who have more than a passing familiarity with their own history seem quite proud of their contributions to the French and Indian War. It was an important part of the formation of what came to be the USA, just as the War of 1812 was important in the formation of what became Canada.

No biggie, just saying.



			
				Belegbeth said:
			
		

> Greatest cultural achievement: SCTV!  The first season has been released on DVD, and I have spent the past week enjoying those episodes.  Pure genius.  It is amazing how I still know half the lines.  "Forget about it Johnny, it's Polynesian Town."




I got that set too. It is TOO SWEET!


----------



## Yig (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm from Montréal.

Born there, still living there.


----------



## Trainz (Aug 10, 2004)

Howdie,

 From Montreal. Hellhound, if you ever pass by Montreal, send me an email prior and I'll try to have a beer with you or somesuch.

 Favorite Canadian moment: I cannot say it on these boards, because political discussions are forbidden. And I'd like other posters in this thread to *REMEMBER THAT.
*
  Ahem... as you were.


----------



## Belegbeth (Aug 10, 2004)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> Actually, those Americans who have more than a passing familiarity with their own history seem quite proud of their contributions to the French and Indian War. It was an important part of the formation of what came to be the USA, just as the War of 1812 was important in the formation of what became Canada.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## Omand (Aug 10, 2004)

*More Winnipeg Gamers*

Hello,

Born and raised in Winnipeg, MB.  Left for a few years in order to study for a PhD, but back again now.

I am a Historian by training, so the history questions should be an easy one, right?  Actually, I probably know too much history.  I could choose any of the milestones noted already and add a few more.

Let's just say Canada has a very interesting history for our "young" age as a nation.

Cheers   

PS - Winnipeg gamers, we should meet up at some point (of course, my schedule is carzy and I might not be able to make it).


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Ahem... as you where.




Where? Where was I?


----------



## Trainz (Aug 11, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Where? Where was I?



 OK. I fixed it.

 Smartarse.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> OK. I fixed it.
> 
> Smartarse.




Heh. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Akrasia (Aug 17, 2004)

Born in Calgary, grew up near Toronto (except for a year in Vancouver).  Right now I work at Stanford as a political philosopher (I kid you not!), but that will be over in the near future.  Then perhaps back to Canada?  We'll see where the academic winds blow...  Heck, I might have to get a "real" job (shudders).

Too many moments in Canadian history to mention (and almost all "political" in nature).  But the establishment of the Upper Canada brewery was a good move.


----------



## jtone (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm from a little francophone town, St. Pierre Jolys, about 40 minutes south of Winnipeg, Manitoba.  I spent a couple of years each in Ottawa, Ontario and Lethbridge, Alberta.  Before that, I spent five years in Minneapolis, Minnesota living with Americans and their folkways.  Now that I have a family of my own, I'm back home waiting for the kids to get old enough for me to set up a role playing game for them.


----------



## Fiery James (Sep 5, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Proud to be a Canadian!
> Pass me another Beer!
> 
> ---
> ...




Man, I used to play that on my RECORD PLAYER!  We're getting old!



- JB


----------



## Warden (Sep 5, 2004)

While most of the Emerald Press staff are from Australia, I am the one, the great leader, that actually has a winter parka in his closet.  Ottawa, to be precise, and so that means my favourite moment is political.

Chretien choking the protester.  But not just that, being praised for it instead of impeached.


----------



## saturnin55 (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm from Trois-Rivières, Québec. I don't have any favorite canadian moment... I guess I probably have one, but can't think of any and don't really care


----------



## Shawn Kehoe (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey,

I am also a Haligonian - originally from outside of Dartmouth, but now living in the big bad Halifax itself. Then again, I suppose we all are since the amalgamation.

Best moment in Canadian history? Eh, for pride I would probably elect something like Vimy Ridge. For tweaking our friends south of the border, it's a harder choice - Creating basketball? Inventing Superman? Or maybe just burning down the White House during the War of 1812?

-Shawn


----------



## storyguide3 (Sep 5, 2004)

St. John's, NL here. 

History Moment: The Newfoundland Regiment at Beaumont Hamel, 1st Day of the Somme offensive. Not technically Canadian history as Newfoundland was a separate country then, but an important (and tragic) part of the WWI events that eventually lead to Confederation with Canada.


----------



## Biohazard (Sep 6, 2004)

Kelowna, British Columbia, originally.

My favorite moment: War of 1812.  Why? Cuz we kicked the Americans' asses!


----------



## Biohazard (Sep 6, 2004)

saturnin55 said:
			
		

> I'm from Trois-Rivières, Québec. I don't have any favorite canadian moment... I guess I probably have one, but can't think of any and don't really care




Yup, you're definitely from Quebec.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 6, 2004)

Harrowed said:
			
		

> ...I'd say either torching the White House in 1812 (Sweet) or the 2002 Women's Hockey.




Haley Wickenheiser talking to the CBC Announcer after the win was fantastic!

*Announcer*: "Haley, how did you feel with the 13-2 Penalty deficit the Canadian team was playing under."

*Wickenheiser*: "_It was pathetic! the level of bias in the officating was unbleievable. I can only thank my teammates for being so fantastic that they managed to pull off the win even though we were playing shorthanded for a full period and the ref was the American's extra man on the ice."_

The American team had a Canadian flag on the floor of their dressing room, which they would walk across on their way to the ice...Haley had some choice comments on that front as well...

*Haley*: "_I'd just like to say to the Americans, that we hear you have one of our flags in your posession. The girls and I were wondering if you'd like it autographed by some Gold Medalists_?"

Man, I had never been so hot for a non-lipstick lesbian in my life


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Sep 6, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Man, I had never been so hot for a non-lipstick lesbian in my life




As cool as she is, it would take WAAAAAAAY more than that to get me hot for her.  I think I'd need a forklift to get it up for a female hockey player.

Now a female swimmer, on the other hand...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Ambrus - drop by the ENnies booth - you'll be able to meet many of the ENWorlders there, and directions will be posted there to the Canadiana Suite.




So Hellhound, how did the Canadiana Suite go at Gen Con Indy? Details for us poor saps who couldn't go, please.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 8, 2004)

Chainsaw Mage said:
			
		

> As cool as she is, it would take WAAAAAAAY more than that to get me hot for her.  I think I'd need a forklift to get it up for a female hockey player...




She is also the only woman in international hockey to have been ejected from a game for dropping the gloves on a Russian 

Man...I might go enter Hayley wickenheiser in that "History's Greatest Canadian" contest that Molson is having


----------



## devilbat (Sep 10, 2004)

Yet Another Winnipegger here.  Glad to see there are so many of us.  

So many great Canadian moments have been stated, so instead I'll add some some things I have appreciated about our country.

Seeing the Tragically Hip on Saturday Night live.
Pamela Anderson
One half of the Blues Brothers
The Avro Arrow
The best gamers I've ever played with are all Canadians.  You made me proud at multiple Gencons


----------



## Algolei (Sep 10, 2004)

*sigh*  Winnipegger here, too.  Transcona, to be specific.  Why are there so many of us here?  Don't we have _jobs_ to go to??  

I guess my favourite moment in our history might be the adoption of the Canadian flag--just a few days after I was born.  I don't really remember it, but I hear it was a pretty cool day.

Of course, there were lots of other good moments.  Burning down the white house, for instance.  Ah yes, good times, good times....

Incidentally, for those of us happy Canadians who think we won the War of 1812:  Careful!  A lot of Americans think _they_ won.  Most historians, I think, would be willing to say it was actually a draw.  Both sides accomplished enough of their goals to declare victory.  (And I ain't saying that 'cause I "like" Americans.  Ew!  Stinky people!  I hear they all touch themselves at night!)

Incidentally, I'll never make it to GenCon, for one simple reason:  I'm not allowed across the border anymore.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Winnipegger here, too.  Transcona, to be specific.  Why are there so many of us here?  Don't we have _jobs_ to go to??



Actually, that's where we Winnipeggers post from.  (At least, I do!)


----------



## Steve Conan Trustrum (Sep 10, 2004)

Born in Georgetown, On. Moved to Toronto to go to UofT (graduating with a Bachelors in English and sociiology) and have been here ever since. My day job is doing the Tech-Support and IT advising and analysis for the nation's leading market research company. By night I freelance for various rpg companies and work on putting out my own company's first product.

As for my fave Canadian history moment, I'll go with a person instead: Trudeau was a thoroughly interesting guy, whether you hated or loved him.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 10, 2004)

> *sigh* Winnipegger here, too. Transcona, to be specific.




 I didn't think they had Internet in Transcona yet.

*ducking and running*

Kidding.  I used to reside there, never lived there.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 11, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Actually, that's where we Winnipeggers post from.  (At least, I do!)



Hmm....    Hobby shop, government bureaucrat, or computer programmer?



			
				devilbat said:
			
		

> I used to reside there, never lived there.



So you were, what?  Dead?  When you "resided" here?


----------



## devilbat (Sep 12, 2004)

Yep, brain dead.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Hmm....    Hobby shop, government bureaucrat, or computer programmer?



 None of the above...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 13, 2004)

Steve Conan Trustrum said:
			
		

> go to UofT (graduating with a Bachelors in English and sociiology)




Cool, I go to UofT as well and I am also graduating this year - ill be doing so with a Specialist in Political Science.  What college are you with?  Rez or Commuter?

Cheers,


----------



## Davek (Sep 13, 2004)

Another Winnipeger.


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2004)

Born and partially raised in Montreal; moved to Waterloo, Ontario, where the rest of me was raised 

I did my undergrad in medieval history at UW, my MA in Elizabeth legal history at Laurier.  I (somewhat) regret not having studied Canadian history to a greater extent than I did.  Nevertheless, my favourite moment would be the confederation debates (what can I say, I'm a legal/constitutional history buff), although Henderson's goal in the 1972 series against Russia comes damn close.  To bad I wasn't alive to see in first hand (thank you very much, mom and dad!)


----------



## Nisarg (Sep 15, 2004)

Until October I was from Edmonton (though born in Toronto).

This past year I've been living in Uruguay, South America.

My favourite "moment" in Canadian history would have to be the entire Trudeau government.  The guy was (and still is) an example known throughout the world (everywhere I've travelled, people remember him, and he's usually the ONLY Canadian politician people remember) of a unique and brilliant leader, and as someone else already said here, a man who wasn't afraid of showing off his intellect and of making unpopular choices because they were right, rather than rely on popular opinion.

Too bad the world doesn't have more politicians like that.

Nisarg


----------



## Saqhara (Sep 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> <Snip> being a part of the Sea of Red and the Red Mile last spring in Calgary during the Flames' Cup run.  <Snip> (or maybe it was just the beer and flamesgirls...).




Ahh... such fond yet foggy memories. I was in Las Vegas on vacation in May and caught a couple games there, one of which I saw at ESPN World. I would never in my life have imagined I'd see so many flames jerseys in a US city... or wall to wall giant plasma TVs either for that matter...


----------



## Saqhara (Sep 18, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> <Snip>
> And the closing ceremonies of the 1988 Olympics in Calgary. There was a beautiful moment where the entire stadium was roaring and cheering and it was just deafening -- and then Juan Antonio Samaranch stepped up to the microphone and cleared his throat and everyone immediately sat down to listen. The look on the ABC correspondent's face at that moment was priceless.




I was there as well, he looked so shocked to see people actually showing courtesy and respect.


----------



## Saqhara (Sep 18, 2004)

*Guess it's my turn...*

Born in Regina but lived in Calgary for nearly all of the time I've been in Canada. I've also lived in _the_ London, Paris, Turkey, Cyprus, Malta, and Madagascar, among others.

As a former soldier I could cite so many occassions to be proud of that I've seen with my own eyes. As a former student of Canadian history I could add even more (although I studied arky and anthro at U of C) but maybe I'll go with our country's continuing participation and support for international organisations such as the UN and the International Criminal Court. We are, each of us, regardless of nationality, human after all.

(btw, I would be happy to meet any fellow Calgarian/Albertan ENWorlders...)


----------



## Algolei (Sep 19, 2004)

Saqhara said:
			
		

> I was there as well, he looked so shocked to see people actually showing courtesy and respect.



How do you get 100 Canadians out of a swimming pool?


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2004)

Nisarg said:
			
		

> My favourite "moment" in Canadian history would have to be the entire Trudeau government.  The guy was (and still is) an example known throughout the world (everywhere I've travelled, people remember him, and he's usually the ONLY Canadian politician people remember) of a unique and brilliant leader, and as someone else already said here, a man who wasn't afraid of showing off his intellect and of making unpopular choices because they were right, rather than rely on popular opinion.
> 
> Too bad the world doesn't have more politicians like that.




Ah well, at least he's keeping himself busy writing Doonesbury.


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> How do you get 100 Canadians out of a swimming pool?



 Kick one of the elephants out, duh!


Oh, you said OUT OF a swimming pool. My bad.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi hong!


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Al! In honour of talk like a pirate day, I'm taking over this thread. Don't mind me.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh, yar.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 19, 2004)

Yar, Canadian Pirates, we must fight this invasion by that scurvy Australian dog.

And how do we, Canadian Pirates, do so?

Why, we ask politely of course!

Yarr, Mr Hong, this not be yer thread, would y'all be willing to please move along, if it isn't too much of an imposition for yer, thar sir. Thank ye kindly.


----------



## Algolei (Sep 20, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Why, we ask politely of course!



If you intended that to be the answer to the riddle I asked, then you are correct.  If you did not, then...uh...free Nelson Mandela with every purchase!


----------



## HellHound (Sep 20, 2004)

Tha answer to yer riddle is actually:

"Hello! Everyone? Hi! Could you all please get out of the pool? Thank you!"


----------



## Algolei (Sep 20, 2004)

Well then there ya go....


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2007)

Arise! Arise my frigid legions!

_This incident of thread necromancy has been brought to you by the letter " C " . And geography... Yes, do not forget the geography._

( I hadn't realized this thread was from so long ago... )


----------



## Lanefan (May 9, 2007)

That's OK - there's 3 years worth of new Canadians (well, new to ENWorld) to catch up on.

For me, hatched, raised, and still living in Victoria BC.

Favourite historic moments: Terry Fox's run, 1972 summit series, every time a separation referendum loses.

Lanefan


----------



## Jesus_marley (May 9, 2007)

Born and raised in Nova Scotia but current;y living in Surrey BC.


favourite moment in Canadian history? it's a tie between when Captain Canada (Brian Tobin) seized two Portuguese fishing ships for illegal fishing and refused to return them, and when then Prime Minister Jean Cretien throttled a protester who threw a pie at him.


----------



## Lockridge (May 9, 2007)

From Ottawa Ontario over here.

Fave moment: when Alexander Keith opened up his brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 10, 2007)

I have lived in Alberta (Edson, Stony Plain, Vallyview), Saskatchewan (Denholm, North Battleford), British Columbia (Parksville, Vancouver), and Ontario (London, Ottawa).  Currently I am in Montreal Quebec.

Favorite moment in Canadian History would be the a tie between Vimy Ridge and the Second Battle of Ypres, April 1915.  The Second Battle of Ypres was the one where a canadian division responded to a gas attack by urinating into cloth, tying it over their mouths and face, and then counter attacking, eventually forcing the attackers to retreat.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nyaricus (May 11, 2007)

Born, raised and living-in-Winnipeg Canadian here! 

Fav moment in Canadian History would likely be the Charter of Rights and Freedom coming to term. It has really set the bar for the common person in the world, IMO.

cheers,
--N


----------



## Banshee16 (May 16, 2007)

I'm from Ottawa, Canada, myself.  Lived quite a while in Montreal as well.

My favourite moment?  There are so many....the Avro Arrow (the creation, not the destruction), Vimy Ridge, Romeo D'Allaire's attempts to save life in Rwanda, the Habs' Stanley Cup victory back in the 90's...I could keep going.  There are many others as well.....the whole thing in the War of 1812 with keeping from being conquered by the U.S., and in turn setting the White House on fire was pretty cool.  Nothing against our friends down south, but I'm glad we won that war 

Being French Canadian (though *not* a sovereignist), I'd say the Battle of Abraham was a low point.  But it's in the past, and I happen to like a united Canada, so....dem's da breaks.

A neat personal moment was dining in "Aux Anciennes Canadiens", a restaurant in the old part of Quebec City....the building itself was created in 1675, which makes it one of the older stone buildings left in our entire country.  I found *that* a pretty neat connection to history.  And the food was pretty sweet also 

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (May 16, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> The only problem was I had a distant relative that died in that war, or soon after (I forget which...). I think his name was Brock or something...




Cool....a relative of Brock.  He died on the field of battle.

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (May 16, 2007)

Warden said:
			
		

> While most of the Emerald Press staff are from Australia, I am the one, the great leader, that actually has a winter parka in his closet.  Ottawa, to be precise, and so that means my favourite moment is political.
> 
> Chretien choking the protester.  But not just that, being praised for it instead of impeached.




That was awesome!  In a "I can't believe the leader of our country just did that" kind of way.  Interestingly, in the Quebec provincial election several weeks ago, that protester, Bill Clennett, ran for a seat.  Just checked CBC, and he had 7.96% of the vote compared to the winner, Roch Cholette, who had 42.51%, in his riding.

Chretien gave us so many funny moments....what about the whole thing with whacking that intruder in his house with an Inuit carving?  He used to be nicknamed "The Scrapper from Shawinigan".....but it was always a joke...very different from actually being involved in altercations.

Banshee


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 16, 2007)

I'm an American, but I live in Toronto.  Is that close enough, eh?


----------

